# My pincurls



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 13, 2007)

today was a retro feeling day for me.. So i decided to rock the pincurls and rolls


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2007)

girl you rockit!!!


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 13, 2007)

Ooo I love it, I'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 14, 2007)

..ugh.. you and your pincurling and Rolling skills .. Need to leave

seriously. get out of here. 

haha.. They look amazing. I also.. Am Jealous.


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_..ugh.. you and your pincurling and Rolling skills .. Need to leave

seriously. get out of here. 

haha.. They look amazing. I also.. Am Jealous._

 
I second that...

I wish I was half decent at doing things with my hair (other than changing the colour anyways...)

I love retro looks


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 14, 2007)

Cute <3


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 14, 2007)

pretty! i am soo in love with your hair! it's too perfect.


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 16, 2007)

wow I love it, really


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2007)

That looks so perfect!


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 19, 2007)

how do you do it? That looks very nice


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_how do you do it? That looks very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Its really easy to do.... it usually easier to make the rolls when u hair has been set with curls. either hot rollers/ pink curls/ ect.. ect..

but split ur hair in sections brush forward semi twist the ends then roll on to fingers keep rolling  u ntil the roll gets to a good grabbing size then grab with both hands and keep rolling.  after u have the roll about 3 to 2 1/ inches away from your scalp just place onto the scalp and pin in place.  Then spray your hair with hari spray.  I prefer to use "pump it up" spray b.c of the holding power this stuff holds like cement.. lol


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Hyper


----------

